# Generic Supps



## exburner79 (Feb 8, 2001)

Hey guys, I have used Cell-Tech for a while now, and the other day i was in the mall, and saw this store, vitamin world, they had alot of supps that were copys of the major brands, with alot of low prices, I compared the nutrional facts of the generic to the name brand and they were same. What do you think about the generics, I know you get what you pay for but i was just curious, Even though they are trhe same, do you think they might lack in the quality?


----------



## Oldman (Feb 8, 2001)

I think, aside from packaging, that most of them are identical.  Actually the same.  I don't think there are dozens and dozens of companies out there making stuff.  More like a few companies making stuff for a bunch of others.


----------



## EarWax (Feb 8, 2001)

I've read something that says that you should buy name brands because they spend more on making sure the product meets the label.  Lots do not.  At least that is what I am told.  In their opinion, one should always buy the top brand names such as EAS.

It's always hard to tell if these articles have an alterive motive though.  I'd say EAS and Met-Rx are good cause they have worked for me.  If you have the money, I say go try some of the other stuff and see if it works for you and spread the word.  If it does, great!  If you don't have the money for trial runs, stick with word of mouth from these boards. IMHO


----------



## Pianomahnn (Feb 8, 2001)

IMHO...

Milk and cookies are the only things you really need.  






------------------
Pianomahnn.com

Life is fun!!


----------



## EarWax (Feb 8, 2001)

Oh yeah, I forgot about those.  Yes Milk and Cookies are long term MRPs.

heh


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 8, 2001)

You need to remember that companies like EAS need to pay for all those adds and fancy packaging so they have to charge more for there product. 

I think the genaric companies are just as good but you still need to beware of the fad companies that pop up and then are gone as fast as they came.


----------



## exburner79 (Feb 9, 2001)

thanks guys, I was wondeering because for what i would pay for the name brand, i could get 2 of this stores brand for the same. I was just thinking about being able to afford more protien, I could increase my uptake, of it...

------------------
masturbation is self improvement!  and i am improving everyday


----------



## Mule (Feb 10, 2001)

I've read somewhere (I got to write down where I get this Sh*t) that there is only really 4 or 5 companies in the world who make creatine and the andro's. And that is where all companies buy there supply it. 

Some of these generic companies are probably just these bigger companies with different label. These bigger companies know some people will not buy anything other than name brand items and other people will buy nothing but generic type items. This is the way that make money from both types of people.


----------



## Mr.Baseball (Feb 10, 2001)

Well, the item that they sell at Vitamin World that is just like Cell-Tech is Crea-Tech.  They are the same thing and they have the same quality.  Vitamin World just sells cheaper because they have their own line of itmes.  If they didn't then their prices would shoot up just like Cell-Tech did.  Plus I use Crea-Tech and it work just fine.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Feb 10, 2001)

Let me post my opinion here...

Meds, the "name brands" cannot be copied for a certain number of years.  After this time period, they can copied like there is no tomorrow.  And each copy, know as generics, should be the same as the "name brand."  If the ingredient label reads the same on both, you can porbably rest assured you're getting the equivalent.  

These companies couldn't advertise 56g of protein per serving, when in actuallity it was only 40g because of careless packaging.  I am sure this is a well regulated industry.  (or not...I'm not a genius on everything).

You don't always get what you pay for.  For the most part, generic meds and supps should be the same. 

 It's when they make copies of name brand foods that they really suck.  I mean, come on, like your grocery store can make a copy of Lucky Charms??  HA!!  It's like eating Alpo (dog food). 

Whew...it's 3:25 a.m., this is not cool.

------------------
Pianomahnn.com

Life is fun!!


----------



## Charger (Feb 11, 2001)

In my opinion as long as the ingredients listed are the same, THERE THE SAME.  These companies don't actually manufacter the protein but simply buy it from a supplier and blend it and package it. When you buy a BRAND NAME you are simply paying for there promotions and ads.  Check out my post on proteinfactory. This site explains some of this, I may be to trusting but I believe this to be true.


----------



## byker (Feb 13, 2001)

Im not a xpert by any means but Im a VW shopper myself I even know all the sales people pretty well thats how long Ive been going there. I used to buy there brands(VW) for awhile than thought I would try name brands,what a diffrence it was like a boost my advise if you decide to take it try them first or second or dont.I eat alot of food or try to aet a lot.So when I use a product my body lets me know if something works or doesnt.Im 38 years old so I know my body pretty well what works and what doesnt I suggest do the same try it the VW brand might work good for you.It did for me for awhile than I switched to name brands.They use fillers in there brands and I can feel it in my body.Hope this helps.


----------



## crowman (Feb 13, 2001)

I'm just the opposite, used to buy name brands then I switched to VW brands. The VW brands work just as well for me.  

If you have the money to spend, try both, and use whatever you think works best for you.  

There are really very little differences between protein supplements, it's all just psychosomatic.  My roomate, for example, will only buy EAS creatine because he says it's the only one that works for him.


------------------
-Crowman
MASS ABOVE ALL

[This message has been edited by crowman (edited 02-13-2001).]


----------



## byker (Feb 15, 2001)

The only one that was really terrible was their brand of ultimate orange,that was the nastiest stuff even the manager told me if she was there when I bought it she would have stopped me from buying it.


----------

